# مقابلة فى شركة بترول خليج السويس (جابكو)



## zico22 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مقابلة فى شركة بترول خليج السويس (جابكو)



*عندى مقابلة او بالاصح امتحان تحريرى ياريت بالله عليكم اللى عنده اى معلومة تفيدنا يدلنا عليها*



*لانى صعب اراجع كل حاجة وفى وقت قصير جدا حوالى يوم*



*وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## has2006 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء منك بعد المقابلة تزويد المنتدى بالاسئلة سواء الكتابية او الشفهية
جزاك الله خيرا سلفا


----------



## zico22 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

التخصص ميكانيكا قوى حديث التخرج


----------



## zico22 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب مفيش اى مساعدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله وجرب الموضوع ده لدكتور محبس حيفيدك


----------



## هانى مختار السيد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

يا زيكو اخبارك اية انا عملت المقابلة دى قبلك فى نفس الشركة ركز كل التركيز على حرك الديزل


----------



## zico22 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

انا امتحنت يشباب الحمد لله
بس بصراحة الامتحان مسبش ماده الا وقد سأل فيها
وبالذات اللاحتراق الداخلى والمضخات والجاز تربين


----------



## الجدى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

المهم ان تنجح و تقبل بالشركة 



بالتوفيق يا زيكو و ادعو لنا و للمنتدى


----------



## zico22 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مهو النجاح ممن نجيبه بأذن الله طبعا

بس التعين من عند الله بقا
وشكرا لردك واهتمامك يعسل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

zico22 قال:


> مهو النجاح ممكن نجيبه بأذن الله طبعا
> 
> بس التعين من عند الله بقا
> وشكرا لردك واهتمامك يعسل


 
الأخ المهندس زيكو
اسأل المولى جل في علاه 
ان يوفقك في التعيين .. سواءاً في هذه الشركة او في غيرها.

اسأل الله من فضله فهو الوهاب الرزاق.
وربنا يرزقك من واسع نعمه ومن كرمه .​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 ديسمبر 2009)

يا رب تكون اتعينت يا زيكو يا مطراوى يا جااامد


----------



## zico22 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

عرفت منين مطراوى ديه بقا

يارب يبشمهندس أيمن

قول أمين


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شفت نفس الموضوع دة فى المنتدى بتاع الكلية 

طمنا عملت اية و اية نظام الاسئلة لو فاكرها يا ريت تكتبها


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى لك التوفيق عملت ايه ف المقابله وايه نظام الاسئله


----------



## نورالدين عبدالرحمن (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا زيكو اي امتحانات لشركات البترول من خبرتي القليله جدا بينحصر في اساسيات المعلومات واليك المثال
بيسال في انواع المضخات والضواغط وكيفيه توزيعها 
انواع انظمة الاحتراق الداخلي والفرق ما بينهم
لو بيسالك في التصميم حسالك اكيد عن الاكواد
يعني الامتحان مش بيبقا تعجيز بس بيميز مين المهندس من مين اللي مش مهندس 
وعلي فكرة انا دخلت امتحانت لشركات كتير واهمه شركة اجنبيه والله يا زيكو نجحت بالعافيه والناس كانوا حيوافقوا عليه بس محصلش نصيب في المقابله الشخصية باختصار الموضوع انك بتتسال في اساسيات بديهيه مش اسائلة زي الكليه


----------



## Desiel_eng (1 يناير 2010)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس تجيب الاسئلة اللى تحاول تفتكرها ويالمرة تقولنا على النظام هناك فى الشركة وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

وشكرا


----------



## hussam yusuf (4 يناير 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172918.html
يارب الاسئله تكون مفيده


----------



## zico22 (6 يناير 2010)

الحمد لله يبشمهندسين الامتحان كان حلو
وفعلا ماسبش حاجة والا وسأل فيها
جميع مواد الهندسة اللى اختها
وادعوللى بالتوفقيق فبيها


----------



## zico22 (6 يناير 2010)

انا امتحنت يشباب الحمد لله
بس بصراحة الامتحان مسبش ماده الا وقد سأل فيها
وبالذات اللاحتراق الداخلى والمضخات والجاز تربين


----------



## العراق نيو (6 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيــــــــــــــــق ............ اتمنى ربي يوفقك


----------



## virtualknight (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## ayman ahamed (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## Azab81 (13 يوليو 2010)

*azab*

thank u so much


----------



## حتة مهندس (13 يوليو 2010)

*اخويا زيكو*

ربنا يارب يوفقك خير توفيق و تتعين في الشركة و تنفع المسلمين
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب





:20::20::20::20::20::20:​


----------



## ammar -508 (13 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق جميعا


----------



## عبد الحليم متولى (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## mahmoud_osman (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*رجاء شخصي*

من فضلكم , عندي امتحان فى شركة جابكو و عرفت انه تحريري فى المجال بتاعى ( ميكانيكا قوى ) فيا ريت لو اى حد يقولى نظام الامتحان بيكون عامل ازاى , و الاسئلة بتكون مباشرة ؟ و لا مسائل ؟ . . 

أى افادة حتى و لو كانت صغيرة أكيد هتفرق معايا 
و جزاكم الله كل خير . . .


----------



## سلامة1200 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

​*الرجاء منك بعد المقابلة تزويد المنتدى بالاسئلة سواء الكتابية او الشفهية*
* جزاك الله خيرا سلفا*​


----------



## mahmoud_osman (20 أكتوبر 2011)

حــــــــــــــاضر  
انشاء الله لما ربنا يسهل و امتحن هرجع او اقول الاسئلة اللى هفتكرها . . . .

بس ده ميمنعش انى مازلت فى امس الحاجة لأى مساعدة . . حتى و لو كانت صغيرة . . .


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهر مراد الجزائري (31 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم نريد من يقدم لنا مقابلات فس شكل وورد


----------



## طاهر مراد الجزائري (31 مارس 2012)

ولنا من اليكم فائق الشكر


----------

